# My Experience with Misoprostol for a Missed Miscarriage



## afcuk

I just wanted to write a review of my experience of Misoprostol as i was desperatly looking for real life reviews rather than medical jargon, and found it very difficult to find any.
I went through 8weeks of waiting to naturally M/C with a blighted ovium.
I would have preferred to have gone the natural route, but when i got to 12weeks, and a 5th scan showed no change, i decided i couldnt wait any longer as the hormones and waiting was too much to handle.
I definatly didnt want a D&C as had read about scarring and just hated the thought of it, so i opted to take Misoprostol. Its not normally recommened at 12weeks, but because as it was a blighted ovium they said this would still be okay.
I was given 1000mg of strong antibiotics to take all at once the night before, which gave me bad stomach cramps, especially after eating. 
The next day I inserted 800mg of Misoprostol at 8am, and lay down for a few hours. I experienced more of the same stomach cramps again, and also mild cramps like a period at around 11am. Around this time i also got a bad headache and diarrhoea.
I was expecting the bleeding to start, but nothing happened.
I was staring to worry, and thought that it wasnt going to work. But at around 6pm i stared getting cramps again. These progressed to more of a constant burning/swollen pain, so i took some codeine, but this didnt really change anything.
At aroung 8pm the pain stopped and the bleeding started (12hours after using the Misoprostol).
For the next 3 hours it was very heavy, at one point i had to change pads every 15mins, and even then it was a struggle to control as there were large clots and clumps.
During this time i began to feel very light headed and sick, i would have been very frightened if i was on my own, but my partner was with me.
Most of the time i had to lay on the bathroom floor, only getting up to change pads or be sick. When the bleeding calmed i went to bed, and slept right through.
The next day the bleeding had settled alot! I was really suprised, but i only needed 2 pads the whole day. However i still felt really faint, headachy and sick.
Its now 4 days and i feel back to normally really, still abit headachy and giddy sometimes, but the Dr said this could be my BP re-adjusting. The bleeding is very light still, just 1-2 pads needed a day really. I have a follow up scan in 3weeks to check everything has worked, and back to normal.

I know everyones experience is going to be different and depened on different factors, but i wanted to share mine.
Although it wasnt nice, i dont think i would change my mind if i had the option again. For me, i felt like i had to expereince it to be able to move on.
One thing i would really advise though is to make sure you have someone with you that can be supportive and look after you, as it can be scarry.


----------



## aviolet

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## afcuk

Thank you!
It was my 1st pregnancy, and although it wasnt planned, it was very much wanted! So im believing that my baby hasnt died, but that it was a spirit baby that will become a real baby for us next time! This helps me to stay strong!
I just wanted to share my story, as i hardly found any when i was searching, and was so anxious about what to expect! I just thought it might help someone else like me.


----------



## aviolet

I know your post has helped someone, it's amazing how many people we can support - even if they don't comment, they're reading, thank you for being so open about your story :hugs: I believe in Spirit Babies too - although I don't believe mine will return to a physical body, I think she has her place in heaven, and she'll always be with me. Good thoughts and hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Thanks so much for sharing your story with us. You will not really get to know how many you will help by sharing this, but just know that there will be many. I am so truly sorry for your loss. I'm so glad you had a supportive OH to be with you while you went through this. Please take care of yourself.

:hugs: x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

So sorry for your loss :hugs:

Thank you for your story, I know it will have helped plenty of women and hopefully spared them some uncertainty!

xx


----------

